# Mantel Clock plans



## susaneckert (Oct 13, 2008)

Any one with any mantel clock plans toumor style or beeve hive style carraige style these are the type I would love to learn how to make please email me I am egger to learn. Thank Susan


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Susan and welcome to the forums. Here is a link to a previous post that may be of help in you quest.

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3970-mantel-clock-plans.html

I am sure others will have more to offer as well.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There are several out there, but i believe that the best place to get how to information is from this forum. ,http://www.armorplans.com/furniture,_clocks_&_more.htm If you find what you want here, please come back and somebody will be able to help with set-ups, ect.


----------



## susaneckert (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the site I will take a look at it


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you can't find a design you like from www.plansnow.com then try www.clockkit.com


----------

